

Ask HN: what's the best python-supported web hosting out there? - michjeanty

I'm looking for a very good python-supported web hosting service. Do you guys have any suggestion?
======
tjpick
If by python-supported do you mean lets you run python code?

I use nearlyfreespeech.net.

They don't let you do long running processes so that rules out several
frameworks.

------
lowkey
webfaction is a great shared host. They do let you run long-running processes
and are Django and Turbogears friendly.

~~~
rdtsc
I'll second that. They have good customer support.

